# Progesterone pessaries causing vaginal irritation/spotting



## luckyinluv (May 11, 2008)

Hi ladies, 

My clinic put me on bed rest today for pink spotting late lady night that turned into light brown spotting that has been with me all day and is freakibg me out. 

So with all my free time I have been consulting with google madly all day long  

In my research I have found many links that suggest that using progesterone pessaries can cause vaginal or cervical irritation which can lead to pink or brown spotting and cramps? 

Anyone had any experience of this or have any pearls if wisdom? I just want to go back to the 'normal' clear/white leakage of before 😔


----------

